# SOCKEYE (red) Salmon are IN!! (Q-view Heavy)



## alaskanbear (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, the personal use sockeye salmon dip-netting season hit with a huge bang!!  32 fresh netted fish ready for some attention!








Thats a 4 x 8 plywood board on two saw horses.







Wasnt a whole lot of time for washing up and taking pics--so bear with me.







8 fish there and 8 more to go..







6 hours of dry brine and ready for air drying













14 hours of air dry and 1st batch smoker bound







6x6 dust and the new pellet A-MAZE-N SMOKERS!!







GOSM without heat for some good ol' cold smoked salmon







SUPERB smoke and a heat of 110 for the entire 11 hours 40 minutes that the pellet smoker provided!!  What an AMAZING tool!!!







TBS at its very best, thanks to the A-MAZE-N Pellet smoker!







17.5 hours later, time for the cool down..







Nice pile, one of two total for 16 of the 32 fish..







Vacuum sealed and freezer bound..







second half of fish ready for canning..







talk about fresh and beautiful







a grand total of 30 wide mouth pints







love this stuff!!







again to the pressure cooker  110 minutes at 11 lbs.







two loads of 15 each







looks good enough to eat LOL







Thanks so very much for looking,

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW !!!!

Alaskan Bear,

I made my share of Smoked Salmon, but this is unbelievable!!!!

I never saw anything like this, or the post you made awhile back!!

AWESOME !!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear

PS: I love the Birch trees too----I don't have any like them!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2011)

Boy that's beautiful Rich!

Not just the salmon either!

Your property looks great & I would love to see a photo of your home!

The salmon is the best I've seen!


----------



## pokey (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful! How long can one cold smoke salmon at temps above 40*? I've been reluctant to go over 4 hours or so. I would love to try some smoked as long as you got!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not big on fish or seafood much, but those are beautiful and I

would definitely have a plate of it, nice going. Love the back yard.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 29, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!

 I am sooo loving those pics and salmon..

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful!  As always.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice Rich, great pics, and thats a lot of salmon!


----------



## roller (Jul 29, 2011)

Man thats what I am talking about..Thats to good for words....GREAT JOB !!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2011)

You lucky dog er Bear ! I'm ready to pack my bags and head to salmon country, man that looks so good.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

I Bow To You  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome Job Rich!!!

Todd


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful fish and beautiful property!!!!  Im jealous!!!!


----------



## shortend (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW!  Bear, that is truely a beautiful sight to behold!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 31, 2011)

A hardy thanks to all. I am humbled by the great compliments and sincerely appreciative..

Rich

A pic of the area that was dip netted..


----------



## nwdave (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful fish and a very comfortable looking home and grounds.  If SWMBO didn't hate the winters so much, we could have been neighbors, well at least fellow Alaskans.  Ah well, perhaps in another lifetime.


----------



## dtcunni (Jul 31, 2011)

Good looking fishes my friend and I agree with everyone else too on you house and land!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 31, 2011)

I am having a hard time typing what with the tears in my eyes. It has been well over 30 yrs since i have seen such a beautiful sight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you

Home sick

Karl


----------

